# X Server startet nicht -schwarzer Bildschirm mit Unterstrich

## TheDarkListener

Ich hab da ein kleines Problem mit dem X Server. Immer wenn ich ihn starte, kommt ein Unterstrich oben links auf den Schirm und das wars....das System schmiert komplett ab. Hab mein System vor kurzem neu aufgesetzt und seitdem kommt der Fehler.

Hab ne ati Grafikkarte.  Hoffentlich kennt jemand diesen Fehler und kann mir weiterhelfen

gruß tdl

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du die xorg.conf über X -configure erstellen lassen?

Teste mal andere Treiber, vesa zum Beispiel.

Tobi

----------

## TheDarkListener

hab sie mit xorgconf manuell erstellt und danach aticonfig --initial auf die losgelassen...

werde gleich mal nen anderen Treiber testen

----------

## Vortex375

Poste auf jeden Fall relevante log-Einträge aus der /var/log/Xorg.0.log und ggf. auch aus /var/log/messages sonst gibt's hier nur wildes Raten...

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-544949.html

Habe das selbe Problem, oben ist der Link dazu, scheint an den Treibern zu liegen, habe es mit 8.33.? und 8.34.8 ältere brauche ich erst gar nicht Probieren weil die Probleme mit meinem Bildschirm haben.

Im moment warte ich auf neue Treiber ob das Problem damit auch besteht.

Was hast du sonst für Hardware ?

Ich habe das 6150K8MD Mainboard von Foxconn, denke das da das Problem liegt, weil vor dem Wechsel alles Perfekt lief.

Chipsatz ist:

Geforce 6150 (C51PV) + AMD Hammer IMC North Bridge 

und nForce 430 (MCP51) South Bridge

GraKa:

Powercolor Radeon X1600 Pro

CoS24

----------

## TheDarkListener

also hier mal meine Xorg.0.log:

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux noname 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #4 PREEMPT Mon Mar 12 20:24:18 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 04 March 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Mar 13 14:59:09 2007

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c32e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1043,1977 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2591 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,2668 card 1043,1173 rev 04 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d4 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5653 card 1043,11b2 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1043,173c rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 1180,0476 card d000,0000 rev b3 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 1180,0552 card 1043,1177 rev 08 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:01:2: chip 1180,0822 card 1043,1177 rev 17 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:01:3: chip 1180,0592 card 1043,1177 rev 08 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2701 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000cfff (0x3000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcff00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,6), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x32ffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xfe9f0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8, BIOS @ 0xfe9c0000/17

List of video drivers:

   radeon

   r128

   ati

   atimisc

   fglrx

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 4.2.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//drivers/r128_drv.so

(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 4.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 6.6.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "atimisc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//drivers/atimisc_drv.so

(II) Module atimisc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 6.6.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.33.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeafa000 - 0xfeafafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeafbc00 - 0xfeafbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeafb800 - 0xfeafb8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeafb000 - 0xfeafb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeafc000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebf8000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeafa000 - 0xfeafafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeafbc00 - 0xfeafbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeafb800 - 0xfeafb8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeafb000 - 0xfeafb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeafc000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebf8000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeafa000 - 0xfeafafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeafbc00 - 0xfeafbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeafb800 - 0xfeafb8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeafb000 - 0xfeafb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeafc000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebf8000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

   ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

   ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

   ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

   ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.33.6

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.33g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jan  8 2007 23:27:29

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.33.2.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-317595

Backtrace:

0: Xorg(xf86SigHandler+0x84) [0x80cc104]

1: [0xb7f84420]

2: /usr/lib/xorg/modules//drivers/fglrx_drv.so(atiddxProbeMain+0x121) [0xb74ee2b1]

3: Xorg(DoConfigure+0x208) [0x80c3898]

4: Xorg(InitOutput+0x685) [0x809fbb5]

5: Xorg(main+0x27b) [0x806e3ab]

6: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xd8) [0xb7d1d838]

7: Xorg(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0xa1) [0x806d8e1]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

Ich benutze den 8.33.6-r1 Treiber da im Vergleich zum neusten 8.34.8 Treiber dieser kompatibel zum neusten ati-drivers-extra ist.

Ich hab ein Notebook, mit nem 915GM AGP Chipsatz von Intel (Centrino Chipsatz). Grafikkarte ist die Radeon Mobility x700.

Sollte ich dann mal ältere Treiber testen ?

Wäre geil wenn ihr ein paar Tipps hättet...

----------

## Finswimmer

In einem anderen Thread habe ich gelesen, dass die extras seit neuestem in den Treibern enthalten sind.

Von daher teste doch mal die Unstable?

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> In einem anderen Thread habe ich gelesen, dass die extras seit neuestem in den Treibern enthalten sind.
> 
> Von daher teste doch mal die Unstable?
> 
> Tobi

 

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Die ati-drivers-extra braucht man nicht mehr. Die Tools "aticonfig" sowie "fglrxinfo" sind im normalen Treiberpaket (ati-drivers) nun direkt enthalten.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## TheDarkListener

mit dem neue Treiber funzt es leider auch nicht. Es hat sich allerdings in der Xorg.0.log getan:

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux noname 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #4 PREEMPT Mon Mar 12 20:24:18 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 04 March 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar 14 10:34:56 2007

(==) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81c32e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 1043,1977 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2591 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,2668 card 1043,1173 rev 04 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d4 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 1043,1177 rev 04 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5653 card 1043,11b2 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1043,173c rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 1180,0476 card d000,0000 rev b3 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 1180,0552 card 1043,1177 rev 08 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:01:2: chip 1180,0822 card 1043,1177 rev 17 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:01:3: chip 1180,0592 card 1043,1177 rev 08 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2701 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000cfff (0x3000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcff00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,6), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x32ffffff (0x3000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xfe9f0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8, BIOS @ 0xfe9c0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeafa000 - 0xfeafafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeafbc00 - 0xfeafbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeafb800 - 0xfeafb8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeafb000 - 0xfeafb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeafc000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebf8000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeafa000 - 0xfeafafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeafbc00 - 0xfeafbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeafb800 - 0xfeafb8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeafb000 - 0xfeafb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeafc000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebf8000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeafa000 - 0xfeafafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeafbc00 - 0xfeafbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeafb800 - 0xfeafb8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeafb000 - 0xfeafb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeafc000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebf8000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.34.8

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.34.8

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.34g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Feb 20 2007 11:49:19

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.34.1.1.2.3-driver-lnx-x86-x86_64-327152

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x5653) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeafa000 - 0xfeafafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeafbc00 - 0xfeafbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeafb800 - 0xfeafb8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeafb000 - 0xfeafb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeafc000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebf8000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x81e3130

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeafa000 - 0xfeafafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeafbc00 - 0xfeafbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeafb800 - 0xfeafb8ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeafb000 - 0xfeafb7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeafc000 - 0xfeafffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebffc00 - 0xfebfffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebf8000 - 0xfebfbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI MOBILITY RADEON X700" (Chipset = 0x5653)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1043, PciSubDevice = 0x11b2)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfe9f0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.10

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: M26-P

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

```

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

was sagen folgenden Befehle: lsmod, lspci, dmsg | less (nach dem Laden des fglrx Moduls).

MfG. Stefan

----------

## TheDarkListener

lsmod sagt 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 528004  0 

snd_seq                39856  0 

truecrypt             148804  0 

snd_hda_intel          15064  0 

snd_hda_codec         190976  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                60552  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              16260  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    35320  5 snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6920  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

02:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

02:01.2 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

02:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)

02:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

```

und dmesg:

```

ion: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

PM: Adding info for platform:serial8250

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,EPP]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

PM: Adding info for No Bus:isa

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ICH6: chipset revision 4

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC25N080ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ide0

hdb: MATSHITAUJ-840D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

PM: Adding info for ide:0.0

PM: Adding info for ide:0.1

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:01.0 [1043:1177]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0438, PCI irq 17

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#02) from #03 to #06

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xd000 - 0xdfff

cs: IO port probe 0xd000-0xdfff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x30000000 - 0x32ffffff

PM: Adding info for platform:i82365.0

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

PM: Removing info for platform:i82365.0

Databook TCIC-2 PCMCIA probe: not found.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xfebffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

PM: Adding info for usb:usb1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.1_ep00

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:1-0:1.0

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.1_ep81

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000e480

PM: Adding info for usb:usb2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev2.1_ep00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:2-0:1.0

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev2.1_ep81

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800

PM: Adding info for usb:usb3

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.1_ep00

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:3-0:1.0

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.1_ep81

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 19, io base 0x0000e880

PM: Adding info for usb:usb4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.1_ep00

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:4-0:1.0

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev4.1_ep81

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000ec00

PM: Adding info for usb:usb5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev5.1_ep00

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:5-0:1.0

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PM: Adding info for usb:1-2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.2_ep00

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:1-2:1.0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.2_ep02

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.2_ep86

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev5.1_ep81

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

PM: Adding info for usb:1-4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.4_ep00

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:1-4:1.0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.4_ep01

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.4_ep82

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

PM: Adding info for usb:1-5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.5_ep00

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:1-5:1.0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.5_ep81

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.5_ep82

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

PM: Adding info for usb:3-1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.2_ep00

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:3-1:1.0

hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-1:1.0: 3 ports detected

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.2_ep81

usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

PM: Adding info for usb:5-1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev5.2_ep00

usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:5-1:1.0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev5.2_ep81

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev5.2_ep02

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev5.2_ep82

PM: Adding info for usb:5-1:1.1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev5.2_ep03

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev5.2_ep83

PM: Adding info for usb:5-1:1.2

PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.4_ep01

PM: Removing info for No Bus:usbdev1.4_ep82

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.4_ep01

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev1.4_ep82

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04A9 pid 0x10A5

usb 3-1.1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

PM: Adding info for usb:3-1.1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.3_ep00

usb 3-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:3-1.1:1.0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.3_ep81

PM: Adding info for usb:3-1.1:1.1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.3_ep82

usb 3-1.2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

PM: Adding info for usb:3-1.2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.4_ep00

usb 3-1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

PM: Adding info for usb:3-1.2:1.0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:usbdev3.4_ep81

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

PM: Adding info for No Bus:host0

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Alps Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Alps Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1.1

input: Alps Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [Alps Electric Apple Extended USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1.1

input: Genius       Optical Mouse as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Genius       Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1.2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

PM: Adding info for platform:i8042

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PM: Adding info for serio:serio0

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

PM: Adding info for serio:serio1

PM: Adding info for serio:serio2

PM: Adding info for serio:serio3

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

PM: Adding info for serio:serio4

i2c /dev entries driver

PM: Adding info for No Bus:i2c-9191

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

PM: Adding info for platform:eisa.0

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

padlock: No VIA PadLock drivers have been loaded.

padlock: VIA PadLock not detected.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Mobile IPv6

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

Using IPI Shortcut mode

swsusp: Resume From Partition /dev/hda2

PM: Checking swsusp image.

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

PM: Resume from disk failed.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 980, last_flushed_trans_id 23542

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1006: found valid transaction start offset 115964117972, len 23543 id 4096

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 101116415050708, trans_id 1

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 115964117972, len 48 mount_id 1824

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1009

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 90194314225, len 48 mount_id -1052323712

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1032

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 94489281544, len 48 mount_id -1052323712

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1056

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 8589935648, len 48 mount_id -1052323712

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1060

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 4294968356, len 48 mount_id -1052323712

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1063

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 12884902951, len 48 mount_id -1052323712

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1068

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 55834575916, len 48 mount_id -1052323712

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1083

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 60129543227, len 48 mount_id -1052323712

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1099

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 4294968395, len 48 mount_id -1052323712

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1102

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 4294968398, len 48 mount_id -1052323712

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1105

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 352187319377, len 48 mount_id -1052323712

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1189

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 146028889253, len 48 mount_id -1052323712

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1225

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 4294968521, len 48 mount_id -1052323712

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1228

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 4294968524, len 48 mount_id -1052323712

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 1231

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 7594761652717749455, len 1764648300 mount_id -1052323712

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1146: journal_read_trans skipping because 1764648300 is != newest_mount_id 48

ReiserFS: hda3: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 49

ReiserFS: hda3: replayed 14 transactions in 1 seconds

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 280k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

PM: Adding info for No Bus:target0:0:0

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Maxtor 6 L300R0           0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

PM: Adding info for scsi:0:0:0:0

SCSI device sda: 586072368 512-byte hdwr sectors (300069 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 586072368 512-byte hdwr sectors (300069 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 27 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

PM: Adding info for No Bus:target0:0:1

PM: Removing info for No Bus:target0:0:1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:target0:0:2

PM: Removing info for No Bus:target0:0:2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:target0:0:3

PM: Removing info for No Bus:target0:0:3

PM: Adding info for No Bus:target0:0:4

PM: Removing info for No Bus:target0:0:4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:target0:0:5

PM: Removing info for No Bus:target0:0:5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:target0:0:6

PM: Removing info for No Bus:target0:0:6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:target0:0:7

PM: Removing info for No Bus:target0:0:7

usb-storage: device scan complete

NTFS volume version 3.1.

Adding 2104504k swap on /dev/hda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2104504k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth0: network connection up using port A

    speed:           100

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        none

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  disabled

    tx-checksum:     disabled

    rx-checksum:     disabled

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.34.8 [Feb 20 2007] on minor 0

```

bis auf die letzten Zeilen aus dmesg eigentlich nichts spannendes.... hoffentlich siehst du mehr drin als ich  :Smile: 

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi,

hast du das Problem schon gelöst ? Ich habe beim Ati Support ein Ticket erstellt, hoffe das mit der nächsten Treiberversion der Fehler behoben ist.

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi,

ich habe das Problem erstmal gelöst, bei mir lag es am Treiber, versuch einfach mal die Version 8.32.5, mit der klappt es bei mir einwandfrei  :Smile: 

CoS24

----------

## TheDarkListener

das klingt sehr sehr vielversprechend. Leider ist mein Notebook komplett am Ar*** . Musste es heute einschicken. Sollte ich es jemals wieder sehen werde ich dann wohl auch erst noch Gentoo beu drauf machen müssen und bis das dann alles über die Bühne ist, gibts ja vielleicht nen neuen Treiber  :Smile: 

Ansonsten versuch ichs gerne auch mal mit 8.32.5, vielen Dank Child_of_Sun_24 für den Tipp..

Je nachdem wie es läuft melde ich mich hier nochmal.

MfG

tdl

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Hi,

ich musste noch etwas umstellen, der ati treiber 8.32.5 läuft nicht richtig mit X.org 7.2 zusammen, ich musste X.org 7.1 installieren, mit dem neuesten Treiber habe ich trotzdem Probleme, aber mit dem 8.32.5 läuft es, irgendwas in der libdrm ist anders bei 7.2 deswegen läuft er nicht, aber wie gesagt mit 7.1 keine Probleme mehr  :Smile: 

CoS24

----------

